# 2017 SCB boats looking Purrty



## wezil1669 (May 23, 2010)

Seen these on the Internet.


----------



## wezil1669 (May 23, 2010)

More


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks very good . I assume this is one of the new SS brand MFG rigs.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

this is so confusing. Nice tho.


----------



## wezil1669 (May 23, 2010)

Profish00 said:


> this is so confusing. Nice tho.


What's confusing?


----------



## wezil1669 (May 23, 2010)

A


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Pretty sure most of those are off my phone. More to come soon.


----------



## wezil1669 (May 23, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> Pretty sure most of those are off my phone. More to come soon.


Facebook SCB Inc page is where I got them.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

You would think they would at least change the name lol 

They do look nice glad to see they are not coming out teal and white with 150's on them


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Confusion*



wezil1669 said:


> What's confusing?


What's confusing is the title says 2017 SCB's, most of the boats in the pictures have Simmon's on them, that is what confusing.....


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Shallow sport bought the rights to the trademark and brand name(s) along with all the other assets if I correctly remember reading both Mr Simmons Sr. And the shallow sport posts. We all associate the SCB name with the Stingray and Recon platforms .....anyway


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Just weird seeing Simmons on those boats, we expected to see SCB on them but the full spelled out SIMMONS is strange...... Maybe still giving a shout out ?? Lol


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Good looking boats. Not sure what the proper terms is but those white strain reliefs on the dark grey deck stick out like a sore thumb. Not something you would see on the originals.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

fishin shallow said:


> Good looking boats. Not sure what the proper terms is but those white strain reliefs on the dark grey deck stick out like a sore thumb. Not something you would see on the originals.


How do you know someone didn't order it like that?


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

fishin shallow said:


> Good looking boats. Not sure what the proper terms is but those white strain reliefs on the dark grey deck stick out like a sore thumb. Not something you would see on the originals.


Bulkhead Fitting. I would like to see some pictures under the console of that Shallow Sport


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Stuart said:


> How do you know someone didn't order it like that?


Really? Different color makes a trip hazard stand out I guess.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Shallow Sport and Eric both make great boats, I wish I could afford either one but I cant and if I could I don't fish enough to justify the investment. I don't understand the SS haters. More manufacturers, more models means more choices for buyers. Competition is a good thing for the buying public so why chip at either company?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

No hating. It just seems out of place. I just stated an opinion, have a beautiful boat the you see these two white pieces and it takes away from the overall look. BTW I own an SS


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Shallow sport customs SSC would seem more logical to me.it's not like anyone who would ever consider one of these rigs doesn't know the story..
Over the top either way.. best of luck to all involved 
Eric and ESCB are probably going to shake ****t up anyway ,should be some killer stuff coming from the 
New bidness....


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Those white soon to be yellow hose fittings look like garbage. I guess you can chalk that up to an rigger not knowing any better?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Well if the boats are $5 - $10 k less than the old SCB's were then I guess one might forgive a different color on a couple of hose fitting...I mean if that is the only thing folks are complaining about you really have to be looking for negativity. 

I am sure SS is monitoring this thread and will make note of these rather petty complaints. Personally I think it is a great looking boat and I am happy for them to be moving forward. I hope the same for Eric Simmons in his new ventures as well.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Well now that a few are built when will we see the new pricing numbers reflecting the 100's saved over the previous models? As long as they're monitoring I'd suggest at least putting that battery in a box if it's going in sight under the console and tell your pro staff to wait till they have some video of the abilities of rigs SS builds instead of pimping the work of the previous builder.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

These posts are getting really old. What's going to happen is all the people behind the keyboard expressing their opinion on dumb $&! Stuff like white hoses and ss sucks and Eric is great or the other way around is both SS and ESCB are going to get as tired as I am of it and quit posting their work for us to admire and find a different venue, and I would not blame them for it. Take a chill pill,take the high road , be kind and let's keep both SS and ESCB in the positive light and wish both the best of success. Neither one of these boats are my type of boats but I do enjoy seeing the posts on them, and I have had plenty of opportunities to climb and work on both boats, and they both have their pluses and their minuses to the eye of the beholder but c'mon........ Enough is enough. Let's get back to what all these threads are about and stop the bashing.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

fishin shallow said:


> Good looking boats. Not sure what the proper terms is but those white strain reliefs on the dark grey deck stick out like a sore thumb. Not something you would see on the originals.


Are you talking about the Scan Strut Deck seals that are gray. They might look white but they are gray and 100% water proof.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

texasislandboy said:


> Are you talking about the Scan Strut Deck seals that are gray. They might look white but they are gray and 100% water proof.


Rats, you spoiled all their fun.

Good looking boats, IMO. Businesses come and go. Boat builders are the same.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Im Headed South said:


> Well now that a few are built when will we see the new pricing numbers reflecting the 100's saved over the previous models? As long as they're monitoring I'd suggest at least putting that battery in a box if it's going in sight under the console and tell your pro staff to wait till they have some video of the abilities of rigs SS builds instead of pimping the work of the previous builder.


Are you saying the ones pictured were built by ESCB? Didn't realize SS purchased some completed boats too


----------



## Topwatersonly (Mar 15, 2016)

How much is extra neat rigging worth guys?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

saltaholic said:


> Are you saying the ones pictured were built by ESCB? Didn't realize SS purchased some completed boats too


Not what I said, I assume these were built by SS, no way Eric rigged them, I know that from looking at the pics. I saw them posted on FB last week where the OP copied them from. I was referring to another post that made the rounds on FB where a SS prostaffer posted a Recon shallow water video that Eric shot several years ago.


----------



## flipflop (Jul 31, 2016)

Im Headed South said:


> Well now that a few are built when will we see the new pricing numbers reflecting the 100's saved over the previous models? As long as they're monitoring I'd suggest at least putting that battery in a box if it's going in sight under the console and tell your pro staff to wait till they have some video of the abilities of rigs SS builds instead of pimping the work of the previous builder.


Does their battery placement bother you? Would you buy one if they did? I'm pretty sure your suggestions are on the top of their list.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

yellowskeeter said:


> These posts are getting really old. What's going to happen is all the people behind the keyboard expressing their opinion on dumb $&! Stuff like white hoses and ss sucks and Eric is great or the other way around is both SS and ESCB are going to get as tired as I am of it and quit posting their work for us to admire and find a different venue, and I would not blame them for it. Take a chill pill,take the high road , be kind and let's keep both SS and ESCB in the positive light and wish both the best of success. Neither one of these boats are my type of boats but I do enjoy seeing the posts on them, and I have had plenty of opportunities to climb and work on both boats, and they both have their pluses and their minuses to the eye of the beholder but c'mon........ Enough is enough. Let's get back to what all these threads are about and stop the bashing.


Agreed. I'm not in the market for either but really enjoy seeing the boats that they both share. What's done is done. Good luck to both companies.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Topwatersonly said:


> How much is extra neat rigging worth guys?


 Exactly. Texas boat builders got away with splatter coat, shoddy wiring and plastic hatches for years and we let them and even raved about how awesome their boats were.

Any number of Florida and east coast boats have been rigged the right way for a long, long time. Rigging a boat in a neat manner doesn't take THAT much more time than just throwing it together.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Exactly. Texas boat builders got away with splatter coat, shoddy wiring and plastic hatches for years and we let them and even raved about how awesome their boats were.
> 
> Any number of Florida and east coast boats have been rigged the right way for a long, long time. Rigging a boat in a neat manner doesn't take THAT much more time than just throwing it together.


I tried hard to pass on this post but cannot. I bought a Texas built boat in 2014 ( Haynie HO). I had owned 2 Florida built boats before in the past along with many other brands.

You are basically saying we are bunch of dumba*** for buying Texas built custom boats. I knew exactly what I wanted and got what I needed. The rigging was very good including the wiring, fit and finish. It has performed without a single issue.

The splatter coat you talk about is what us real fishermen desire. Try to get a Florida builder to design the entire layout to meet your needs.

Apparently you are more impressed with pop up rear seats and shiny decks. Not necessary on a real fishing boat.

If you do not need a Texas rigged boat, or can't afford one please back off.

Just my 2 cents

Shallow


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

shallowminded said:


> I tried hard to pass on this post but cannot. I bought a Texas built boat in 2014 ( Haynie HO). I had owned 2 Florida built boats before in the past along with many other brands.
> 
> You are basically saying we are bunch of dumba*** for buying Texas built custom boats. I knew exactly what I wanted and got what I needed. The rigging was very good including the wiring, fit and finish. It has performed without a single issue.
> 
> ...


That's not what he said at all, get off that high horse.

Incidentally, I chose to have my boat built in Florida and they designed the entire layout to my specifications...I could go on and on about the fit, finish, build processes, etc...etc...


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Do you mind me asking what brand of boat that you had built?

There are not many builders that will completely design the inside of a 24ft fiberglass boat to meet your needs. I mainly looked at South Shore, Tran and Haynie.

All good builders. The Haynie suited my needs best.

Sorry for the rant. The statement was pretty broad. 

Shallow


----------



## TA_Fab (Aug 20, 2016)

Really can't believe the hate some people need to to let the grudge go. Picking at tiny details is childish. That boat looks just as good as they did in the past. IMO All extra rigging is just a luxury like getting a new truck and jacking it up putting speakers,rims, tires etc... as long as you got the money almost any boat builder will do it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

shallowminded said:


> Do you mind me asking what brand of boat that you had built?
> 
> There are not many builders that will completely design the inside of a 24ft fiberglass boat to meet your needs. I mainly looked at South Shore, Tran and Haynie.
> 
> ...


East Cape Vantage VHP. I flew to Florida to meet the owners, had lunch with them, walked through the entire manufacturing process (Vaccuum infusing really was pretty cool), met their in house welders and riggers, test drove a Vantage and a Fury, and then sat down with the owner to walk through every option of my boat...they could literally do anything that I thought of. Great team at East Cape.

And a great team at Shallow Sport and SCB as well, I wish them all well. I'd love to own a widebody one day.

Back to the original intent of this thread...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Sorry, my statement _was_ a little broad and I wasn't trying to ruffle feathers. I just know for a long time I was seeing boats out of Texas (yes, I owned one) that left a lot to be desired in fit and finish. Did it effect the overall fishabilty? Probably not.

In 2006 I started looking at poling skiffs, which of course, are mostly made in Florida. Do all Florida or East Coast boats have good fit, finish and impeccable wiring? Of course not, but I was seeing lots of attention to details that were largely absent here. That's all I was trying to convey.

Texas builders _have_ gotten better and it makes me chuckle that that someone like Eric comes along (my hat off to him), starts rigging boats correctly and people are astounded, even giddy. When you are paying the kind of coin that a lot of boats go for now days would you be happy with anything less? I would hope not.

So, I think we will see quality and attention to detail continue to evolve here in Texas. Heck, who knows, maybe Eric will step up his game and start splatter coating in the near future. Okay, okay, that was an unnecessary jab. :wink:


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boats*



shallowminded said:


> I tried hard to pass on this post but cannot. I bought a Texas built boat in 2014 ( Haynie HO). I had owned 2 Florida built boats before in the past along with many other brands.
> 
> You are basically saying we are bunch of dumba*** for buying Texas built custom boats. I knew exactly what I wanted and got what I needed. The rigging was very good including the wiring, fit and finish. It has performed without a single issue.
> 
> ...


Splatter paint is the choice because it's cheap and easy not because it's what real fishermen want. Most Texas builders will not spend the time or money to do a real non skid deck. Changing the location of a GPS or the hatches on your deck does not make it custom. If charging 50k plus for a boat that you trip over the hatches is what you call a custom boat then I guess you have a custom boat.

Simmons, as in ES made the only Texas boat that could compete with the Florida boats, hands down, know one even comes close!

Just my 2 cents


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

Gater2 said:


> Splatter paint is the choice because it's cheap and easy not because it's what real fishermen want. Most Texas builders will not spend the time or money to do a real non skid deck. Changing the location of a GPS or the hatches on your deck does not make it custom. If charging 50k plus for a boat that you trip over the hatches is what you call a custom boat then I guess you have a custom boat.
> 
> Simmons, as in ES made the only Texas boat that could compete with the Florida boats, hands down, know one even comes close!
> 
> Just my 2 cents


I have to agree. Nothing against the builders, but plastic hatches where done on 1967 Boston Whalers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

2slick said:


> Rats, you spoiled all their fun.


:rotfl:


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Gater2 said:


> Splatter paint is the choice because it's cheap and easy not because it's what real fishermen want. Most Texas builders will not spend the time or money to do a real non skid deck. Changing the location of a GPS or the hatches on your deck does not make it custom. If charging 50k plus for a boat that you trip over the hatches is what you call a custom boat then I guess you have a custom boat.
> 
> Simmons, as in ES made the only Texas boat that could compete with the Florida boats, hands down, know one even comes close!
> 
> Just my 2 cents


Gator, I have the upmost respect for you as I have read your posts in the past, but there is a lot more to designing the interior of the rig than you describe with a custom builder. The entire layout is of your own choosing. Console type, placement, height, layout for example, Fuel tank position in the hull. Deck sizes and shapes. Hatch placement and type (mine are fiberglass and flush with the decks). Choice of interior coating. It is not just a coat of paint as you started. At least not on my boat. They even notched the front deck so my 54 QT drink cooler would be part of the deck and not on my floor space.

As others have stated it cost money to do these things. A 24ft Pathfinder for example would have cost me quite a bit more and would not be what I wanted. I like lots of room to walk around and not have things in my way.

I have owned many bay boats over the 45+ years that I have been saltwater fishing. You figure out a lot of things about boats along the way. I finally reached a point after 60 years where I can truly have the boat that I wanted and had one built. That is the reason I had a Texas boat built.

There are many great boats out there. All over priced in my opinion but the demand helps drive the costs I guess. At the end of the day a boat is just a tool used to enjoy the passion of fishing for me. Same as my guns for hunting.

This has been a good conversation among friends I hope.

Shallow


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Im Headed South said:


> Well now that a few are built when will we see the new pricing numbers reflecting the 100's saved over the previous models? As long as they're monitoring I'd suggest at least putting that battery in a box if it's going in sight under the console and tell your pro staff to wait till they have some video of the abilities of rigs SS builds instead of pimping the work of the previous builder.


hElLz YeA!!!!!

put that battery in one of those fancy clear aluminum battery boxes like the PrOs dO!!!!!!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=18719898&postcount=23


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

TexasVines said:


> hElLz YeA!!!!!
> 
> put that battery in one of those fancy clear aluminum battery boxes like the PrOs dO!!!!!!
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=18719898&postcount=23


:cheers:


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

TexasVines said:


> hElLz YeA!!!!!
> 
> put that battery in one of those fancy clear aluminum battery boxes like the PrOs dO!!!!!!
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=18719898&postcount=23


Only so much lip stick you can put on a pig, at least they match the splatter :rotfl:


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Shallowminded*



shallowminded said:


> Gator, I have the upmost respect for you as I have read your posts in the past, but there is a lot more to designing the interior of the rig than you describe with a custom builder. The entire layout is of your own choosing. Console type, placement, height, layout for example, Fuel tank position in the hull. Deck sizes and shapes. Hatch placement and type (mine are fiberglass and flush with the decks). Choice of interior coating. It is not just a coat of paint as you started. At least not on my boat. They even notched the front deck so my 54 QT drink cooler would be part of the deck and not on my floor space.
> 
> As others have stated it cost money to do these things. A 24ft Pathfinder for example would have cost me quite a bit more and would not be what I wanted. I like lots of room to walk around and not have things in my way.
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion as well, but there is a reason Pathfinders cost what they do. With the exception of an ESCB there is not a Texas boat builder that comes close to the Florida boats when it comes to fit and finish. I'm not saying the Texas boats are junk, there are plenty of good boat builders here, Haynie, Shallowsport, Majek, Trans Cat, El Pescador and a few more. But 50-60, and 70k for a rolled gunnel splatter paint hull regardless of the enterior layout is not a good buy in my opinion!


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

yellowskeeter said:


> These posts are getting really old. What's going to happen is all the people behind the keyboard expressing their opinion on dumb $&! Stuff like white hoses and ss sucks and Eric is great or the other way around is both SS and ESCB are going to get as tired as I am of it and quit posting their work for us to admire and find a different venue, and I would not blame them for it. Take a chill pill,take the high road , be kind and let's keep both SS and ESCB in the positive light and wish both the best of success. Neither one of these boats are my type of boats but I do enjoy seeing the posts on them, and I have had plenty of opportunities to climb and work on both boats, and they both have their pluses and their minuses to the eye of the beholder but c'mon........ Enough is enough. Let's get back to what all these threads are about and stop the bashing.


 WELL said YellowSkeeter !!! Thank you !


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Lmao! Another great thread


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

I got more time pi$$ing off the back of a boat than some of these "Pro Staff" Riggers do building boats. 



Stole part of that line from someone, always wanted to use it, this doomed thread seemed fitting. Its like Chevy & GM guys fighting. 



Yes I do have plastic hatches, thank you for noticing.


----------



## acf83 (Jul 16, 2016)

Gater2 said:


> I respect your opinion as well, but there is a reason Pathfinders cost what they do. With the exception of an ESCB there is not a Texas boat builder that comes close to the Florida boats when it comes to fit and finish. I'm not saying the Texas boats are junk, there are plenty of good boat builders here, Haynie, Shallowsport, Majek, Trans Cat, El Pescador and a few more. But 50-60, and 70k for a rolled gunnel splatter paint hull regardless of the enterior layout is not a good buy in my opinion!


I am boat shopping and attempting to expand my knowledge base, not trying to stir the pot. What are the pros and cons of the interior finish such as on the the Texas built boats vs what I see on BW, Pathfinder, Mako etc?


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

shallowminded said:


> I tried hard to pass on this post but cannot. I bought a Texas built boat in 2014 ( Haynie HO). I had owned 2 Florida built boats before in the past along with many other brands.
> 
> You are basically saying we are bunch of dumba*** for buying Texas built custom boats. I knew exactly what I wanted and got what I needed. The rigging was very good including the wiring, fit and finish. It has performed without a single issue.
> 
> ...


True 100%. You never saw a Blazer Bay (Florida boat) in the ULM until the guides and WayPoint had them can the cap. Pathfinder could lighten their heavy boats without sacrificing the great ride by getting rid of their pretty but heavy cap imho. It is a fishing boat and extra weight for cosmetic purposes is not a plus in my book. But if you don't fish much and want that neat look at the price of higher draft and slower speed etc buy Florida capped boats.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

If I was building boats I would love to hear everyone's opinions. Good and bad. I figured they would call them SSB.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Gotta love the new majeks with a finished out non skid cap and decks above the spatter coated floor. The floor which gets most of the treading is easy to clean and top cap looks great- best of both worlds and it's not a full liner cap so it's lighter.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

TexasVines said:


> hElLz YeA!!!!!
> 
> put that battery in one of those fancy clear aluminum battery boxes like the PrOs dO!!!!!!
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=18719898&postcount=23


HaHa TexasVines, That is my boat. When the rigging is done I will put it up against your boat.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Im Headed South said:


> Only so much lip stick you can put on a pig, at least they match the splatter :rotfl:


Why don't you call Eric and ask him who owns that Haynie. I bet I'm a better customer of his than you are.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boats*



trouthammer said:


> True 100%. You never saw a Blazer Bay (Florida boat) in the ULM until the guides and WayPoint had them can the cap. Pathfinder could lighten their heavy boats without sacrificing the great ride by getting rid of their pretty but heavy cap imho. It is a fishing boat and extra weight for cosmetic purposes is not a plus in my book. But if you don't fish much and want that neat look at the price of higher draft and slower speed etc buy Florida capped boats.


Fish plenty and so a 22 Pathfinder weighs 1k pounds more than a 23 Haynie it can do anything your boat can. The cap is not there for cosmetic purposes it gives the boat added strength. The majority of fisherman can care less if the boat can run in 3/4" of water. That and speed are just not that important.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

wezil1669 said:


> Seen these on the Internet.


To the OP, ShallowSport is doing a good job on the builds from what I see. The fan base of ShallowSport should be happy to get to buy a great hull design. By the way this thread should be shut down and let see more build threads started. I'm a fan of all Texas boat builders.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

shooks said:


> Why don't you call Eric and ask him who owns that Haynie. I bet I'm a better customer of his than you are.


Scott, I know who owns it, not sure what difference that makes. Hope you enjoy your Haynie, I had a couple and now I don't


----------



## flipflop (Jul 31, 2016)

saltwatersensations said:


> Lmao! Another great thread


Get back on the forklift an keep quite.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> Scott, I know who owns it, not sure what difference that makes. Hope you enjoy your Haynie, I had a couple and now I don't


Chris has lost a lot of sleep over your move...Tell Eric not to stop suddenly, wouldn't want his butt to get a nose stuck in it. Why can't you just be happy with what makes you happy and stop the snarky remarks about other boats? Most of which remarks prove the old saying about something like opening your mouth and confirmation.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Bazinga!!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

trouthammer said:


> Chris has lost a lot of sleep over your move...Tell Eric not to stop suddenly, wouldn't want his butt to get a nose stuck in it. Why can't you just be happy with what makes you happy and stop the snarky remarks about other boats? Most of which remarks prove the old saying about something like opening your mouth and confirmation.


Still butt hurt over those 5 extra trout you can't kill anymore I see lol, just think of all the money you've saved on croaker the last couple of years counselor. As far as someone coming to a stop suddenly then pot meet kettle, I think I see lime green paint on the tip of your nose :rotfl:. Guess I only knew what I was talking about when I was pimping Haynie and got dumb when I moved on, sucks for me huh.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> Still butt hurt over those 5 extra trout you can't kill anymore I see lol, just think of all the money you've saved on croaker the last couple of years counselor. As far as someone coming to a stop suddenly then pot meet kettle, I think I see lime green paint on the tip of your nose :rotfl:. Guess I only knew what I was talking about when I was pimping Haynie and got dumb when I moved on, sucks for me huh.


That all you got? To think you are supposedly a grown man...at least you didn't use lol, so there may be some hope. Oh wait.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Topwatersonly said:


> How much is extra neat rigging worth guys?


Depends on how much you wanna spend.my Majek extreme is considered one of the top end go fast fishing rigs and looks awesome but if you open any hatch or look under the console it looks like one of my kids rigged it out.big pain in the butt chasing down any wiring problems or installing new equipment.it all depends on your budget I guess.if I had top dollar I'd buy top dollar.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Stuart said:


> Exactly. Texas boat builders got away with splatter coat, shoddy wiring and plastic hatches for years and we let them and even raved about how awesome their boats were.
> 
> Any number of Florida and east coast boats have been rigged the right way for a long, long time. Rigging a boat in a neat manner doesn't take THAT much more time than just throwing it together.


This is very true


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure honey boo boo and Ray Charles rigged mine... I've been straightening out ****t since I got it new... I thought I payed for good rigging. But after a long build time you care about a lot less...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

A lot of the rigging is done by dealers. They are probably at fault too


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

That was one plus about scb,the people building them were all together from start to finish.i love my Majek but I can see where the extra money for a scb comes from.its all about how much you wanna spend though,I can tell you the fish don't really care about how much it cost though.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

My majek was engine rigged by dealer and everything else by Gspot. Both did and outstanding job


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't say for all but the rigging on my Haynie was very clean and neat all the wiring was routed and secured first rate.


----------



## djohn71 (Sep 5, 2012)

For years, almost all of the rigging on a Majek was done by the dealers, with mixed results. Majek now pre-rigs some of their boats(if the dealers want to pay for it, nothing is free). My new 25 Illusion was pre-rigged by Majek and the wiring is clean and sharp. The dealers are also stepping up their game, in response to other manufacturers delivering better products. As new boat are pushing $60-70k, buyers are less tolerant of bad rigging, poor workmanship, etc.

I will say after having owned liner, capped, and rolled gunnel boats from Texas, Florida, and Carolina, my Majeks have taken the wear and tear and performed best under extreme conditions than any of the others. I made the full circle from rolled gunnel (Predator, Majek, Baystealth) to full liner (Scout X-3, Wellcraft), to capped (Majek). I like the ease of cleaning the rolled gunnel finish in high traffic areas and the clean look of the cap and finished hatches. As long as we, the consumers, push builders to continue to innovate, the improvements will continue to come. Just remember, all those neat innovations increase the cost. A base $40k boat gets to $60k when you add two powerpoles, large screen GPS, IPilot, stereo, custom lighting, and powder coated aluminum. You should at least make sure you are bolting that stuff to a boat that will perform the way you want, and last as long as you plan to keep it.

And as for the far derailed topic from the OP, yes, those SCBs look mighty nice.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Good post,
You are correct about Majek rigging them, I have one on the way . Second one, the extreme is VERY versatile, especially the way I rig them.



djohn71 said:


> For years, almost all of the rigging on a Majek was done by the dealers, with mixed results. Majek now pre-rigs some of their boats(if the dealers want to pay for it, nothing is free). My new 25 Illusion was pre-rigged by Majek and the wiring is clean and sharp. The dealers are also stepping up their game, in response to other manufacturers delivering better products. As new boat are pushing $60-70k, buyers are less tolerant of bad rigging, poor workmanship, etc.
> 
> I will say after having owned liner, capped, and rolled gunnel boats from Texas, Florida, and Carolina, my Majeks have taken the wear and tear and performed best under extreme conditions than any of the others. I made the full circle from rolled gunnel (Predator, Majek, Baystealth) to full liner (Scout X-3, Wellcraft), to capped (Majek). I like the ease of cleaning the rolled gunnel finish in high traffic areas and the clean look of the cap and finished hatches. As long as we, the consumers, push builders to continue to innovate, the improvements will continue to come. Just remember, all those neat innovations increase the cost. A base $40k boat gets to $60k when you add two powerpoles, large screen GPS, IPilot, stereo, custom lighting, and powder coated aluminum. You should at least make sure you are bolting that stuff to a boat that will perform the way you want, and last as long as you plan to keep it.
> 
> And as for the far derailed topic from the OP, yes, those SCBs look mighty nice.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Figured I would post on this wonderful thread...

While heading back to the ramp one day last week I was passed by a Majek. When I got there he was about to start cleaning his 4 fish when I threw my limit up there.....guess the 30k more he spent on his boat than mine makes a difference :rotfl:


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> Figured I would post on this wonderful thread...
> 
> While heading back to the ramp one day last week I was passed by a Majek. When I got there he was about to start cleaning his 4 fish when I threw my limit up there.....guess the 30k more he spent on his boat than mine makes a difference :rotfl:


Maybe he only needed 4..........


----------



## Toadtrout (Dec 27, 2014)

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> Figured I would post on this wonderful thread...
> 
> While heading back to the ramp one day last week I was passed by a Majek. When I got there he was about to start cleaning his 4 fish when I threw my limit up there.....guess the 30k more he spent on his boat than mine makes a difference :rotfl:


Man, you really showed that guy! I bet he went home and cried.

I guess the concept of not keeping all of the fish you catch every time out is completely far fetched. Why would anyone do that?


----------



## flipflop (Jul 31, 2016)

If your rigging is clean or all jacked up an you still don't know what your looking at when you have an issue then what does it matter either way?

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## odogg (May 2, 2007)

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> Figured I would post on this wonderful thread...
> 
> While heading back to the ramp one day last week I was passed by a Majek. When I got there he was about to start cleaning his 4 fish when I threw my limit up there.....guess the 30k more he spent on his boat than mine makes a difference :rotfl:


that's just like using a beer can with fishing line to fish instead of a lews reel on a waterloo....

same outcome...js


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

flipflop said:


> Get back on the forklift an keep quite.


 "quiet" Go back to second grade


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Loma


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

okmajek said:


> I'm pretty sure honey boo boo and Ray Charles rigged mine... I've been straightening out ****t since I got it new... I thought I payed for good rigging. But after a long build time you care about a lot less...


Oh,just to clarify my Extreme was definitely rigged at the dealer. I had a say in a few things. But after 8 months worth of delays and excuses I was ready 
To get it over with... worst new vehicle purchase for me ever... apparently they've since gotten their 
Act together... it really sucked ...


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have an older SCB and they haven't always been the best rigged boats. 

2004


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMAO, I guess it made him the better for it, I rarely keep any ,just enough for a fry or half shell,(to your point) when I need to. This has been an EXTREMELY enlightening thread. As I would have expected it to be.
Oh and I guess some people can actually afford the other 30 Grand, Just saying.



Toadtrout said:


> Man, you really showed that guy! I bet he went home and cried.
> 
> I guess the concept of not keeping all of the fish you catch every time out is completely far fetched. Why would anyone do that?


----------



## wezil1669 (May 23, 2010)

shooks said:


> To the OP, ShallowSport is doing a good job on the builds from what I see. The fan base of ShallowSport should be happy to get to buy a great hull design. By the way this thread should be shut down and let see more build threads started. I'm a fan of all Texas boat builders.


I agree 110% sad to see so many people bashing a great boat, i would love to own one, and i think they did a wonderful job building them. On that note i tried to find a way to delete this post the day after it went up but i couldn't figure out how to do it. If i get pointed in the right direction i will remove the post.
But i think shallow sport/ SCB makes an awesome boat. And i cant wait to see more of them screaming thru cullen bay, gaswell flats , and rattlesnake bay.....:texasflag


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

wezil1669 said:


> I agree 110% sad to see so many people bashing a great boat, i would love to own one, and i think they did a wonderful job building them. On that note i tried to find a way to delete this post the day after it went up but i couldn't figure out how to do it. If i get pointed in the right direction i will remove the post.
> But i think shallow sport/ SCB makes an awesome boat. And i cant wait to see more of them screaming thru cullen bay, gaswell flats , and rattlesnake bay.....:texasflag


I wouldn't worry about it. Sometimes it just doesn't matter what your intentions or topics are on the interwebs as an immature minority out there will take their shots. The majority will play nice and stay on topic so don't be distracted by he unwashed...


----------

